# Sri Lanka



## benecito (13. Februar 2017)

Moin moin,

Ende märz geht es für 3 Wochen nach sri lanka zum angeln und surfen. 

Ich war bereits im oktober dort und hatte nur mittelprächtig gefangen. 

Im matara fluss im süden konnte ich ein paar Mangroven snapper zwischen 0,5-2 kg fangen. Ein paar grösere fische sind auch ab und zu bis vor die Füße gekommen aber haben den köder links liegen lassen. 

Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit aufs Meer zu fahren da es sehr windig war. 

Vom Ufer aus konnte ich ein paar kleine fische zwischen 20-50 cm an der ultralight mit gummifisch und kleine speedpilkern mit maximal 10 Gramm fangen. 

Das hat an der leichten Ausrüstung sehr viel spass gemacht. 

An einem kleinen bach konnte ich ein paar kleine Ox Eye tarpons fangen. 

Folgende Ausrüstung würde ich wieder mitnehmen:

UL
Daiwa caldia mit einer sunline 10lb und einer Tailwalk Outback mit 10 Gramm WG

Light

Daiwa beastmaster travel 14-30g mit einer shimano exage 2500 mit einer 0,13 geflochtener

Medium

Sportex black pesrl travel 80gWG mit einer 4000 daiwa Theory ha und einer 0,17 daiwa 8braid evo

Zum schleppen

Penn spinfisher 5500 mit 400 meter 0,18 mm und einer spro big fisch travel rute mit 100-180 gramm

Penn slammer 760 mit 400 meter 0,23mm und 60 meter 0,6 mm mono dazu eine penn rampage 20/30lb als travel rute

Mit der letzen Kombination konnte ich in indonesien einen schönen mahi mahi mit 10 kg ohne problem drillen. 

Köder und kleinzeug ist auch viel vorhanden. Zum schleppen hab ich ein paar deep tail dancer von rappala und ein paar magnums.  


Folgende fragen hätte ich:

Hat jemand ein paar tipps bezüglich Oberflächen Köder zum schleppen?

War jemand schon dort und kann berichten?

Kennt jemand einen fischer in der gegend von Ahangama oder Umgebung?

Gibt es tipps zur Ausrüstung?

Was haltet ihr von der idee mit der medium Ausrüstung an der küste mit kleinen ködern zu schleppen?

Bei fragen zu SriLankan könnt ihr gern mich fragen. 

Grüße aus Hamburg 

Bene


----------



## benecito (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

















Hier noch ein paar bilder 
#6


----------



## benecito (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Keine vorschläge?
Hätte jemand tipps welche wobbler für das UL angeln funktionieren, gewicht sollte zwischen 6-12 Gramm liegen. 
Danke


----------



## fishing jones (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Moin Bene, 
schöne Mangroven Snapper hast du da ans Band bekommen! 

Ich fliege mit meiner Freundin in genau 7 Tagen nach Sri Lanka Zum ersten Mal wohl bemerkt, hab also leider keine Tipps für dich.

Wir werden die Insel von Colombo durch die Berge nach Osten bereisen, runter an die Südküste und dort entlang zurück. 
Wir wollen wandern, im Süden uns auch mal beim Surfen probieren, tauchen und einfach das Land & die Menschen entdecken 

Natürlich darf ne Reiserute auch nicht fehlen. Ziel ist es im Süden etwas vom Boot aus in shore zu fischen. Im Gepäck ist ne WFT Ghostrider Travel Pilk 60-180g, mit ner 460er Slammer. Bei der Schnur dachte ich an ne 0,25-0,30 Geflochtene, mit 1mm Mono Leader. 

Was meinst du zur Schnur? Welche Knoten verwendest du? Was hältst du vom PR Knoten oder dem japanischen GT Knoten? 

An Ködern plane ich ne Hand voll Wobbler & Popper ein. Hast du hier noch Empfehlungen?  Nutzt du Wirbel fürs mittelschwere Meeresangeln oder direkt Sprengringe zur Verbindung zum Köder?

Welche Landehilfen packst du bei deinen Reisen so ein? Bin aufgrund von Rucksack Tour stark beschränkt beim Umfang des Equipments. Dachte an schnittfeste Handschuhe und auch so nen Lip Grip. 

Grundsätzlich wollte ich einfach nen einheimischen Fischer vor Ort ansprechen um mit ihm raus fahren zu können. 
Wie sehen diesbezüglich deine Erfahrungen auch aus Indonesien aus?

Viele Grüße auch aus Hamburg
Jonas

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benecito (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Moin Jonas,

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel spass in Sri Lanka und vor allem dem strand Blue Beach (herikitiya) kann ich euch nur empfehlen. Der befindet sich im süden zwischen tallala und Kudawella. 

Ja die Mangroven Snapper haben viel spass gemacht gefangen habe ich die im Matara fluss mit einem fischer zusammen. Auf keinen fall dort vom Ufer angeln da gibt es Krokodile und das größte was wir gesehen haben hatte 3 Meter. 

Deine genannte kombi würde ich eher fürs leichte schleppen an der küste oder im fluss benutzen zum werfen ist das eher nichts. 

Die strände haben viele riffe und es ist relativ flach. 

Die ganzen kleinen fische hab ich an einer 2-7 gramm rute gefangen und die schnurr war ne power pro mit 0,06mm das vorfach hatte nur 0,30 mm. 

Als Köder habe ich vor allem mit 2-3 zoll keitech gummifischen geangelt mit jigköpfen von 2-10 gramm. An dem einem strand bei mirissa ( secret beach) war jeder 2 wurf ein kleiner fisch, natürlich durften die wieder schwimmen. 
Ich konnte nur am linken teil angeln, da die wellen zu groß waren. 

Ich hatte auch eine rute mit14-35 Gramm mit ner 4000 Daiwa und ner 0,17 daiwa evo 8 braid. 

Ich würde maximal bis zu einer 0,20mm beim spinnen gehen, die halten über 10 kg und da wird deine rute auch brechen. 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt deutlich leichter zu fischen und die bremse gut einzustellen. 

Als leader würde ich eher 0,3-0,6 mm nehmen sonst ist das überdimensioniert. 

Bei den ködern kannst du gerne wobbler nehmen die eher flach laufen sonst hast du nur hänger im riff. Länge zwischen 6-12 cm auch ein paar popper sind ganz gut. Bezüglich snaps würde ich auch eher etwas leichter gehen so um die 20 kg und in schwarz, die silbernen mögen die fische dort nicht so. 

Mit den blinkern hatte ich eher weniger erfolg, schau mal von sebile die fast cast an die fliegen sehr gut und sind sehr klein. Hatte für die ul rute gewichte von 4-10 gramm. 

Ich hatteneine pr knoten verwendet aber da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. 

Als lande hilfe hab ich einen lip grip und handschuhe schaden bei einigen fischen auch nicht. 

Du solltest bei denn wobblern die haken wechseln und die sprengringe. 

Ich habe mir auch ein paar kleine fliegen am jigkopf gebunden, das sollte auch klappen. 

Fürs schleppen im fluss in matara hab ich einen rapala x rap mit 9 cm und in der farbe matt fire tiger am besten gefangen, das lag aber auch vielleicht daran dass das Wasser sehr tüb war wegen dem regen. Sonst würde ich dir eher zu natürlichen farben in blau und grün raten. Aber es gibt immer wider neue Überraschungen

Falls du fragen haben solltest dann melde dich bei mir und berichte mal wie der Urlaub war. 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub sonst können wir hier mal,los ziehen und die barsche und zander ärgern. 

Grüße aus eimsbüttel. 

Bene


----------



## fishing jones (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Hey Bene,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft. 

Leider bin ich aufgrund fehlender weiterer Reiseruten auf diese Rute angewiesen. Meine Idee war war es sowie so überwiegend im Meer mit schweren Ködern zu angeln.

Werde am Freitag noch etwas Rest Tackle bei Moritz besorgen & los geht's.  Falls mir da noch ne Reiserute im mittleren Wg Bereich in die Hände fällt um so besser.

Sehr gern, lass uns mal nach der Schonzeit zusammen auf Zander & Barsch gehen.

Was den Urlaub angeht, werde ich hier wahrscheinlich nen kleinen Bericht zum Besten geben.

Grüße aus Winterhude
Jonas


----------



## dreampike (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Hi, ich war letztes Jahr in Sri Lanka und hatte meine (Salzwasser-) Fliegenruten im Gepäck. Zielfisch wären Trevally GT, Barracuda oder Tunas gewesen. Leider war direkt an der Küste nicht viel los, die Einheimischen fischen da sehr intensiv mit Netzen und Legangeln, nachts sah man eine unendliche Lichterkette von Fischerbooten so in 2 km Entfernung vom Ufer. Ein Ausflug mit einem einheimischen Fischer und seinem Boot war sehr günstig und hat auch Spaß gemacht. Nur hatte der halt keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen und brachte mich zu den Stellen, an denen er mit Grundleinen und Naturködern seine Fische fing. Ein zweiter Trip mit einem speziellen Hochsee-Angelboot verlief ähnlich, die hatten zwar immerhin eine Schleppausrüstung an Bord, aber vom Fliegenfischen keine Ahnung. Ergebnis war ein magerer Wahoo auf Wobbler. War trotzdem ein toller Ausflug, wir hatten das Boot für uns allein und haben ca. 300$ investiert, was vergleichsweise wenig ist für einen Tag Bluewater-Fishing. Fazit: Das nächste Mal würde ich die Fliegenruten zu Hause lassen und wenn überhaupt, dann die Spinn- und Schleppangel mitnehmen. Außerdem würde ich für die einheimischen Fischer Salzwasserhaken, Stahlvorfach und billiges dickes Nylon als Geschenk mitnehmen, das ist für die vor Ort sehr teuer. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Frame (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Ja ich hätte da mal ne Frage an benecito:
In welchem Ort wartst Du am Matara Fluss?

Zu Deiner Frage ob dort wer nen Fischer kennt würd ich mal das 
Sri Lanka Board Forum empfehlen da hier dazu noch keine Antwort kam. (Kennst Du aber bestimmt schon)
Da gibts eigentlich zu jedem größeren Küstenort nen Thread.

War mal in Hikkaduwa Ende Dez. 2005, hab aber außer aufm Fischmarkt keine gescheiten Fische gesehen und dann selber auch kaum geangelt.
Baden war mir dann viel wichtiger.
Hab auch keinen "seriösen" gefunden um mal rauszufahren obwohl mich die Beachboys mit sinnlosen 100 € Angeboten totgequasselt haben.

Hausriff war ziemlich tot abgesehen von Kleinkram. Die Einheimischen haben dort auf handlange gestippt (Papageienfische?)
Habe dort schon öfters mal Kukös durchgezogen, aber die Lankans signalisierten mir das das nix bringt und ich hatte immer Schiss am Ende noch eine der Schildkröten dort womöglich von außen zu haken.

Paar hundert Meter neben dem Riff hat einer nen schönen Hornfisch ca. 2 pfd. auf Algen/Tang gestippt an ner Stelle mit heftiger Unterströmung am Sandstrand. 
Bei ner Tour zu einer der Lagunen dort hatten die Lankans lauter fingerlange Fischis un gar nix größeres. Obwohl mein Fahrer meinte zur Regenzeit kämen da auch mal kleine Babyhaie rein.
An seinem Holzprügel mit Achsrolle konnte ich erkennen das er wirklich Babys damit meinte


----------



## benecito (1. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Ja das ist nicht so einfach einen großen Fisch vom Ufer zu fangen.

Beim Surfen konnte ich aber immer wieder GT sehen die in den Wellen geschwommen sind, nur kommt man in der Regel nicht so weit mit den Wobblern raus.



@Frame: Wir waren nicht direkt in Matara sondern etwas östlich.
Geangelt haben wir im Mündungsbereich dort hatte ich auch ein paar gute Nachläufer von Fischen um die 70 cm, leider wollten sie nicht beissen.
WIr sind an einem Tag auch etwas den Fluß rauf gefahren und dort hatten wir vor allem die Magroven Snapper gefangen. 
Einmal waren wir im See bei Kogalla, aber der ist sehr flach und ich konnte vom Ufer eher nur kleine Fische fangen.

Zum schleppen habe ich mir nun noch eine Penn 330 LD von nem Freund geliehen und hab 400 Meter 0,23 geflochtene drauf gespult. 
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich eine 0,50 mm oder eine 0,60 mm Schnurr über die geflochtene mache damit es etwas mehr dehnung gibt.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## fishing jones (13. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Kurzes Update: bin an der Südküste gelandet genauer in Kirinda. Dort war ich heute das erste Mal angeln. 
Nach dem Tauchen konnte ich noch etwas mit den Jungs vom Diving Center schleppen und kriegte diesen kleinen Bonito an die Rute. Mal schauen was die Mangroven vor meiner Tür morgen bringen...

@Bene: ich hab mir nen 70er Leader ans 0.25 Geflecht mit nem GT Knoten geknüpft.


----------



## fishing jones (13. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

kp warum die Bilder jetzt doppelt auftauchen ^^

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ullsok (14. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

In Kirinda ist vielleicht dieser Anbieter interessant #h
http://kirinda.weebly.com


----------



## benecito (14. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Glückwunsch zum Bonito, auf was für einen Köder hast du den gefangen?
Dann mal viel Erfolg in den kommenden Tagen, bei mir gehts am kommenden Freitag los.


----------



## fishing jones (15. März 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

@ullsok: danke für den Link. Hatte den Anbieter auch ins Auge gefasst doch zeitlich hat es nicht mehr gepasst...

@bene: hab den Bonito auf nen Rapala X Rap Saltwater Blue Mackerel gefangen. Cool ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Zacki (24. April 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Hi, komme gerade aus Süd-Lanka wieder. Wir waren in Nilwella - zwischen Tangalle und Matara. 4 mal mit Einheimischen zum Schleppen rausgefahren. Bisse gabs nur auf Wobbler - Rappala X-Rap - 30 z.B. ein GT in Riffnähe ca. 400 Meter vorm Strand von Tangalle. Oberflächenköder sollen nur im Winter, Nov - Feb gut laufen, dann soll überhaupt viel mehr Fisch da sein - vor allem in erreichbarer Nähe. Wir haben auch Oberflächenköder ausprobiert - Null-Kontakt. Ein Mal sind wir auf unseren Wunsch richtig weit raus gefahren bis in die Fahrrine zu den Tankern... Da haben wir auf Skipjack-Tuna geschleppt - zusammen mit anderen Fischern immer dem Schwarm hinterher - das hat richtig Spass gemacht an leichtem Gerät. Ein großer Rappala wurde uns von - wahrscheinlich einem Yellowfin von 20-30 KG + - abgerissen - Karabiner gesprengt. Aber von Land aus haben wir im Hafen von der Mole aus schöne Spottet Mackrel gefangen - die Top-Zeit ist hier bei Sonnenauf und Untergang - dann ziehen die Mackrelen bis 10 KG in die Häfen. Gebissen haben sie ausschließlich auf Mefo-Blinker in Silber - Blau von 18 - 28 Gramm (Möre Silda- Design). Von Mirissa aus soll es am besten sein, raus zu fahren, da ist das Drop-Off nur ca. 20 Km enternt - da fahren alle zum Whale-Watching hin - dort soll man auch an Yellowfins ran kommen. Wer von der Mole aus angeln will in den Häfen, sollte ein Gaff mitnehmen oder sich dort im Hafen eines kaufen - mit möglichst langem Stil - die Wellen sind unberechenbar. Mackrel-Wobbler zum Schleppen gibt es auch von Halco im Hafen-Shop zu kaufen - die laufen recht flach und bringen auch mal eine Spanish-Mackrel an den Haken, die hier noch deutlich größer als 10 Kg werden. Die Tune in den Schwärmen fängt man am besten mit Tuna-Feder-Jigs (eher die kleinen nehmen) - auch im Hafenshop zu bekommen. Falls jemand das Glück hat, in Kirinda zu sein - dort werden GTs- bis 50 KG auf Ansage gefangen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## benecito (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Moin bin wieder zurück und hatte eine tolle Zeit. 
Einen Bericht habe ich leider noch nicht schreiben können aber hier mal ein Video 
https://youtu.be/lYFus6lAhv0


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

schönes erlebnis. aber scheixxx musik = lärm


----------



## benecito (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Du kannst ja den Ton ausmachen


----------



## benecito (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

https://youtu.be/oePeIPaMLOc

Ein barracuda


----------



## benecito (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Und noch ein wenig Ultra light angeln 

https://youtu.be/Kg16M3fa4rE


----------



## ullsok (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sri Lanka*



Zacki schrieb:


> Falls jemand das Glück hat, in Kirinda zu sein - dort werden GTs- bis 50 KG auf Ansage gefangen. Viel Erfolg!


Ich war gerade in Kirinda. Wir haben im Yala-Park eine Safari gemacht. War super aber Fischen - die Einheimischen dürfen dort keine Touristen mehr mitnehmen. Offensichtlich ist ein Boot mit Touristen an Bord beim Fischen abgesoffen |bigeyes


----------



## fishing jones (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sri Lanka*



ullsok schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in Kirinda. Wir haben im Yala-Park eine Safari gemacht. War super aber Fischen - die Einheimischen dürfen dort keine Touristen mehr mitnehmen. Offensichtlich ist ein Boot mit Touristen an Bord beim Fischen abgesoffen |bigeyes


Sehr cool, genau so ne Safari haben wir auch gemacht. Habt ihr nen Leo zu Gesicht bekommen?

Was das Fischen angeht, schade eigentlich. Was ich am Rande des Great Basses Reef beim Tauchen sah, war enorm. Super Grouper, Gt etc. Das Riff steht allerdings komplett unter Naturschutz und das Tauchen bzw. die Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen ist nur mit der dortigen Küstenwache möglich.

Ist zwar teuer lohnt aber http://coastguard.gov.lk/

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## benecito (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sri Lanka*

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin wieder zurück und hab einen tollen Urlaub in Sri Lanka gehabt. 
Diesmal war richtig viel Futter fisch in der Bucht und man konnte schöne fische vom strand aus fangen. 
Hier mal 2 videos von einem Ladyfisch und einer Makrelen Art, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen die art zu nennen. Danke. 

https://youtu.be/iQ5h9Y-6qbU

https://youtu.be/nClx1W__Juk

Grüße aus Hamburg 
Bene


----------

